# Blocked



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

In St. Kitts:









Why would this be?

(Home VPN FTW...)


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

No TiVo there.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

TCF is blocked from many (if not most?) foreign countries.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Antigua and Barbuda


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Mike Lang said:


> No TiVo there.


I'm here!
Since when has TCF (HH) been about TiVo? 


eddyj said:


> TCF is blocked from many (if not most?) foreign countries.


Makes no sense.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Spam prevention always make sense.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

eddyj said:


> TCF is blocked from many (if not most?) foreign countries.


From looking at some old posts of mine, I've been blocked by #$%#$% Sucuri firewall while trying to access TCF from Germany and South Korea. It looks like I wasn't blocked from Singapore and Japan.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Turns out that St. Kitts was the only Caribbean location this trip where I was blocked. We passed St. Kitts again overnight between St. Lucia & St.Maarten and AFAIK I picked up a land-based cellular signal from there while sailing by. Didn't get blocked that time, wherever we were.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Would make more sense to just block signups from known-spammy countries and let existing members in after they've had a certain amount of legitimate post history.

Right now, it seems totally random and arbitrary which ones are blocked and we don't know until we get bitten by it ourselves.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Looks like we get blocked if using a VPN as well.

I used to be able to get to TCF while using Persional Internet Access.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

loubob57 said:


> Looks like we get blocked if using a VPN as well.
> 
> I used to be able to get to TCF while using Persional Internet Access.


I was just able to connect using PIA with the endpoint in FL.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I switched to FL and it worked. So I switched back to TX...and that works now too.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

loubob57 said:


> I switched to FL and it worked. So I switched back to TX...and that works now too.


You're welcome!


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I just got switched over to the Northrop Grumman network at work, and TCF is "blocked". I don't get any message like it's a game site or porn site... it just never makes the connection and times/errors out. Any ideas?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Run a traceroute and ask whoever does your IT if it’s being filtered locally.


----------

